# New sunfish tank



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

Just figured i would show you guys some pics of my new little guys. These are the most colorful type of sunfish i have seen. Caught em in the creek near here over the weekend. They are awesome to watch they set up little territories and fight over em all the time.


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

Another


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

another


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

BTW there are 3 3-4 inch ones and 1 2 inch one in the 55gal


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

nice males!!!

time for breeding!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Great color on those bad boys.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

look great


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2004)

Nice collection of sunfish. I was just admiring the colors of sunfish this weekend when I was fishing.

I was wondering, if sunsfish were a rare export from the Amazon, how many people would keep them in their aquariums? Probably alot.


----------



## scrapedogg (Apr 28, 2003)

Pumpkinseeds are awesome for tanks, they've really got great color. Another Panfish you might want to try go get is called a shell cracker. I'm sure most everyone calls them sunfish anyway, but these guys have really light colored vertical purple bars, and a little green fleck to them as well. really a gorgeous fish. I've got pictures of them in my member gallery. One is the tiny little guy with the huge worm.

I agree about the rare sunfish import idea, I don't know why nobody keeps them in aquariums, mine are like little clownfish, but they have wicked appetites and aggression, it's really something to watch them eat.

I also watch the territory disputes in my tank, my largest bass is a 13" largemouth, and I've got an 8.5" bluegill that will chase him out of the territory any time he pleases, it's really quite hilarious!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

largemouth bass aren't very territorial compared to many other species. Green sunfish and smallmouths are the wicked ones that can stand up to and often dominate any cichlid.


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

lil guy looks funny ,
nice!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Very nice, I have one too.


----------



## spikythefish (Apr 14, 2004)

scrapedogg said:


> Another Panfish you might want to try go get is called a shell cracker. I'm sure most everyone calls them sunfish anyway, but these guys have really light colored vertical purple bars, and a little green fleck to them as well. really a gorgeous fish. I've got pictures of them in my member gallery. One is the tiny little guy with the huge worm.


 thats what i got i got a bunch ofl ittle fellas like than


----------



## red1 (Apr 13, 2004)

wish i could catch longear out here in so calif. they are so good looking!
the breeding males are outstanding.
gotta love the natives.
red1


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

piranha45 said:


> largemouth bass aren't very territorial compared to many other species. Green sunfish and smallmouths are the wicked ones that can stand up to and often dominate any cichlid.


 i have witnessed explosive aggression with Male large mouth bass protecting a nest..

Last time i was out, a 18 inch male was thrashing anything and everything that came with in his territory..

Bass can get aggressive to..

but sunfish still own with aggression, i get attacked all the time by little males.. mean mother fuckers.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

yes, fruitbat was attacked while out snorkeling in some lake or river by a pair of nesting largemouths


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Beautifull Long-ears!!!!

By far one of the most colorful of sunfish, Great animals,
Hope you enjoy them alot!


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

Poly i was wondering How many Longears a 55 galon tank can support i dont want to overcrowd them but i would like to add a few more.


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

Here is one more pic i took Which is by far my favorite and shows their colors best. Im thinking of submitting it for the non-POTM


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Beautifull pic! shows the fish very well.

55 could support 2 male 3 females, I personally would suggest
less fish maybe 1 male 2 females, as long as the fish are roughly the same size
and given enough cover the higher stocking level will work.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

i have had bad luck keeping 2+ males in the same tank..

i was very successful with 1 male and 5+ females.

the females school around.. sunfish dont form "Pairs"..


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam they are sweet


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

holy sh*t that is a nice looking fish!
I wish they lived round here


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

There ya go start importig these guys. They are a beautiful fish.


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

I had this eight incher in with my pygos be he quickly became a snack.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

highoctane those are POTM contestants right there


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice..of to the photo section you go


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow I love that second pic highoctane!


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Those pics are great. Those guys are gorgeous. Definately potm quality.


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

my friend is keeping a pretty little sunfish with his cichlids, and its awesome, he holds worms up agianst the glass and it trys to attack them hehe


----------



## Sampson (Mar 16, 2004)

My Two Green sunnies do the same thing! I have 2 sunfish and a pink tailed chelsius and snook in a 70 gallon.

Got my sunfish by mistake when they were packed in with a bunch of minnows as "feeders".

It's a shame to see people feed sunnies to other fish because they really ARE great fish! My sunnies take worms\fish\flies\crickets right out of my hand!!

If you guys happen to come across one, make some room for it. You won't be disappointed!

Samps


----------

